

Weed-fs Fast Scalable distributed file storage system - chrislusf
http://code.google.com/p/weed-fs/

======
zrail
How is this better than Gluster[1] or MogileFS[2]? Haystack is pretty neat but
it seems like it loses quite a bit when simplified.

[1]: <http://www.gluster.org/> [2]: <http://danga.com/mogilefs/>

~~~
chrislusf
Frankly, I don't use other distributed file systems. All seems more
complicated than necessary. Please correct me if anything here is wrong.

Compared to MogileFS: WeedFS has 2 components, directory server and storage
nodes. MogileFS has 3 components, tracers, database, and storage nodes. One
more layer means slower access, more complexity, more fail possibility.

Compared to GlusterFS: WeedFS is not POSIX compliant, and has simple
implementation. GlusterFS is POSIX compliant, much more complex.

